# What Happened???



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

It's horrible... LOOK!


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

And we're supposed to notice.... WHAT?

- GJS


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

I rebuilt the Moebius MySpace page. Thanks for asking! :freak:


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

...Oh....


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Still not a member, and have no intention of joining.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

John P said:


> Still not a member, and have no intention of joining.


GOOD! That means it's MYspace and NOT YOURspace!


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

John P said:


> Still not a member, and have no intention of joining.


That's too bad, John. MySpace could use more ad revenue.


----------



## gaetan (Apr 6, 2005)

Hello KJ

Do the 3 blank posters on the Moebius Home page mean 3 new products to be announced during the week-end at the NY Toy Fair ?............

Gaétan


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

gaetan said:


> Hello KJ
> 
> Do the 3 blank posters on the Moebius Home page mean 3 new products to be announced during the week-end at the NY Toy Fair ?............
> 
> Gaétan


 I put them there for announcements and such. I have yet to receive any info for them. I had initially intended to put the Moebius Captain Action contest info in one of them.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

kit-junkie said:


> That's too bad, John. MySpace could use more ad revenue.


I joined myspace to keep tabs on my kids. Now women are hitting on me. All I did was register and note that I was looking to network; not date. Or is this the myspace equivalent of the spam that asks you to get on IM with someone who saw your non-existant myspace page? What's the profit angle? Or is my lack of profile, picture that attractive?!!


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Steve244 said:


> ...What's the profit angle? Or is my lack of profile, picture that attractive?!!


It happens to everyone, until you are off of the "new" list. It's spam just like any other. They want you to sign up for dating sites and pornography.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Both good reasons to sign up! (wonder what my kids are up to....)


----------



## DR. PRETORIOUS (Nov 1, 2000)

We all know what a DOG you are Steve:jest:


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Steve244 said:


> Both good reasons to sign up! (wonder what my kids are up to....)


You need to have your kids computers protected against that sort of content. There is software for that very reason. Some of it is even free.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

John P said:


> Still not a member, and have no intention of joining.


Same here. I have nothing to sell, I'm not a celebrity, I'm not single, I'm not narcissistic or self-important, so I have no reason to.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

I'm completely narcissistic. I could just kiss myself!


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

kit-junkie said:


> You need to have your kids computers protected against that sort of content. There is software for that very reason. Some of it is even free.


Are you kidding!? Block access and they'll get it elsewhere. They're teenagers! At least this way I can spy on them.

The myspace thing was a surprise though. If you're a parent it's a good idea to register and see what it's about.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Steve244 said:


> Are you kidding!? Block access and they'll get it elsewhere. They're teenagers!


You've got a point. Your method doesn't work either (the spying, that is). It's too easy to set up another account that Dad doesn't know about.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

yeah, true, but at least they haven't twigged to erasing their browsing history and cache.

When that happens I may resort to running a console on the router to spy on them.*

It's tough being a kid today. What with e-parent and automated phone messages when they skip a class they don't get away with anything at school.



*I think the best method is to keep an open dialogue about what whackos are on the internet. What?


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Steve244 said:


> When that happens I may resort to running a console on the router to spy on them.*


Provided your router lets you. With my old router (Netgear WPN824) I had the ability to disallow IPs and URLs. I switched my Internet service to ATT Uverse and the 2Wire router doesn't have that capability. I thought I might try using the old router as a switch, but I'm told there could be problems going router to router, even if DHCP is disabled. 



> *I think the best method is to keep an open dialogue about what whackos are on the internet. What?


It's always best to talk to your kids. :thumbsup:


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

kit-junkie said:


> I'm completely narcissistic. I could just kiss myself!


Welcome to the club! It's "in" to be narcissistic these days. Or at least egocentric. Every Joe Shlabotnik and his Aunt Fanny has a blog. It seems everyone thinks the world is eagerly anticipating the next installment of their petty personal ramblings, whines and kvetches.

I'm thinking of starting an anti-blog blog.

At least I don't have kids, so I don't have to worry about what they're doing on the internet. No filters on my browsers or search engines -- I want FILTH!


Steve244 said:


> It's tough being a kid today. What with e-parent and automated phone messages when they skip a class they don't get away with anything at school.


Yeah, I miss the days when you could just ditch school -- or order a pizza in the middle of history class.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

scotpens said:


> Yeah, I miss the days when you could just ditch school -- or order a pizza in the middle of history class.


Hey Spicoli, did you have the three man, all natural, fog machine in your van too? :thumbsup:


----------

